# Black Cocoa



## redsoxbeach (May 10, 2004)

:chef: :chef: I am trying to get some information regarding black cocoa. I am a pastry student at Johnson & Wales and we recently conducted an experiment using black cocoa in brownies, they turned out horrible and came out as black as a chalkboard. The flavor had the taste of a grill, it contained that charcoal flavor. This particular cocoa is used in the decorative breads class and I am trying to find out if it is edible to use in pastries or are the other various types of black cocoa that are available.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Bitter-tasting black cocoa is processed with more alkali than lighter grades and should be used exclusively for coloring, not for flavoring. It possesses neither chocolate aroma nor flavor. Try substituting some black cocoa for small portion of the regular cocoa in the brownie recipe. 

Were your instructors unaware of these distinctions, or have they merely set you forth into research on the subject?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I use black cocoa in my Oreo replica. When countered with enough sugar, it's not too bitter.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, I agree! I had exchanged independently formulated Chocolate-Sandwich Cookie recipes with KyleW a few weeks ago; he likewise may be interested in baking a trial batch using the black cocoa. I must pull out my own recipe tomorrow....


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

I have found that using bicarbonate of soda and natural cocoa powder in a recipe will produce a lovely dark chocolate colour: viz 1/4 teaspoon for every 6 tablespoons of cocoa powder.


----------

